# Patching a ceiling. Durabond or joint filler?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If the drywall around it is not damaged (missing top layer of paper) there is no need to prime first.
Use General purpose drywall compound for the whole job.
Use paper tape.
Use thin layers of mud.
Use at least a 6" knife.
done right there is no need for sanding between coats, only the last coat gets sanded.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

Any gypsum plaster will also do.


----------



## DetroitIrish (Oct 27, 2014)

The paint bubbled on spots that were damaged from water, had a bad winter ice dam build up


Motor City Patrick


----------



## DetroitIrish (Oct 27, 2014)

What do you mean by paper tape?! Should i BIN prime the spots before using mud?


Motor City Patrick


----------



## DetroitIrish (Oct 27, 2014)

The ceilings and walls were wet plaster, no drywall


Motor City Patrick


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Doesn't hurt to hit those spots with some B-I-N or some KILZ UpShot just to be sure you get no bleed through as a result of insulation, wood, etc getting wet up in that ceiling.


----------



## DetroitIrish (Oct 27, 2014)

So, i can use Durobond, drywall compound , for patching the ceiling? Put layers on, sand the final layer?


Motor City Patrick


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

After all these questions to get a proper answer a pic would help.


----------



## DetroitIrish (Oct 27, 2014)

Also, water based BIN or laquer based?


Motor City Patrick


----------



## DetroitIrish (Oct 27, 2014)

Motor City Patrick


----------



## DetroitIrish (Oct 27, 2014)

Bad pictures


Motor City Patrick


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

Depends to how quick you want it done, if you want it done in a day. use hot mud (quickest) for your tape and fill coat than bucket mud.
If you have a big patch you might need up to a 12" knife to get it featured out


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Shellac-based or oil-based stain blocker is what you want. Anything water-based will allow stains to wick through.

Spray some UpShot on that area, allow to dry. Scrape as much loose stuff off as you can with a putty knife (looks like some more loose in the pic). V out that crack and apply some self-stick fiberglas tape. Mix up some 45 minute "hot mud". Using a 6 inch taping knife, apply the 45 over the tape and into the void. Allow it to set up.......45 minutes or so. Then you can apply some regular topping compound using a bigger taping knife making sure to feather it out past where the jagged edges were before you applied the "hot mud." Allow to dry overnight. Using a sanding sponge, sand it lightly especially around the edges so you don't end up with a hump. Wipe off the dust, apply a drywall primer, allow it to dry. Then you are ready for your ceiling topcoats.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

Is all you had water damage? I would fill it first, then if something still bleeds through, use a solvent based blocker before priming.


----------



## DetroitIrish (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes, water damage. Thanks for all your help


Motor City Patrick


----------



## DetroitIrish (Oct 27, 2014)

What is Upshot? And regular topping compound?


Motor City Patrick


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

UpShot is a stain-blocking aerosol primer that makes it easy to spray onto a stained ceiling. It's basically a spray can of KILZ that has a nozzle to spray UPWARDS onto the damaged area. You may not have to use it, only if there is a visible stain that wicks its' way into your joint compound. Sometimes I spray it on before the repair just to INSURE that I don't get staining on my new ceiling repair.


----------



## DetroitIrish (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks Gym for the info


Motor City Patrick


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Gymschu said:


> Doesn't hurt to hit those spots with some B-I-N or some KILZ UpShot just to be sure you get no bleed through as a result of insulation, wood, etc getting wet up in that ceiling.


Yep and priming the surface before mudding will also ensure good adhesion of the base coat of mud whether it's hot mud or all purpose. :thumbsup:

If you can't find the Kilz Upshot, a can of Kilz original will work too.


----------



## DetroitIrish (Oct 27, 2014)

Is Shellac based primer the best to use? Better than latex? I dont want stains to pop thru again


Motor City Patrick


----------



## DetroitIrish (Oct 27, 2014)

One more question! What is the best cover roller for a ceiling ? What nap? Is good to hide imperfections?


Motor City Patrick


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

Im finding 1/2" for ceilings works good, since it has a slightly thicker nap than the reg 3/8" that most walls are done in. 

You want to prime the patch using a roller and then apply your topcoats. I had a similar patch as you're in fixing and I bought a can on oil based stain blocker spray and I'm going to appl that just to the water spot. Then prime w my Ususl primer and paint.

Also, use a good ceiling paint to hide imperfections. I'm going w Benjamin Moore ceiling paint myself.


----------



## DetroitIrish (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks!


Motor City Patrick


----------

